# Kind of interesting Craig's list find. CM T-591 band saw...



## TerryH (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes I realize it's just an elcheapo Harbor Freight 4x6 saw. But in the same sort of vein as my Enco 105-110 mill I feel like the story is about as interesting as the item. I was perusing my CL saved searches this morning and there it was. Central Machinery T-591 saw in "like new" condition. After a couple of texts back and forth with the owner my wife and I took the 30 minute drive to check it out. Turns out the guy bought it new in 1997. Has every bit of paperwork, receipts, extended warranty etc... He says he remembers using it twice right after he bought it and not since. He moved to my area in 2002 and it's been sitting in the corner of his shop ever since. He was asking $175. Settled for $165. Not the deal of the century but I'm betting that it's still a decent deal on a Taiwan made saw in this condition. 

Pics as found...

















Cosmoline still caked on the bearings. 









Manual and extra blades...





Guess he wasted his money on the extended warranty. 









Original invoice and bill of lading..









It runs perfectly other than the belt is permanently oval shaped. I'll grab a new belt and give it a good cleaning and adjustment in the next few days. Kinda proud of it. Something special about a 20+ year old machine in near mint condition with all this paperwork that makes me smile.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 13, 2018)

Great buy Terry, I'd say you got a good deal, looks near mint condition.
That saw must be one of the most popular saw ever made.


----------



## TerryH (Oct 13, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> Great buy Terry, I'd say you got a good deal, looks near mint condition.
> That saw must be one of the most popular saw ever made.



Thanks Ken! Would be interesting to know how many of these saws have been produced over the years. Obviously in the millions.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 13, 2018)

I agree, good deal. Nicer than my second hand HF bandsaw.


----------



## TerryH (Oct 13, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> I agree, good deal. Nicer than my second hand HF bandsaw.



Thanks Travis! Made my day to get it. Really fun to find these kind of machines. I enjoy the old paperwork as much as the machine.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 14, 2018)

I bought the exact same saw last year off CL here in my town. I paid $100 for it from the original owner. It needed a blade, but works great. 
You can’t beat the saw for the price.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 14, 2018)

After all, it says “heavy duty”.  Has to be good.
Just kidding, these will do a lot of good work.


----------



## ACHiPo (Oct 18, 2018)

I think you did great.  That's basically the same saw that Jet sells now for $680 plus freight.  The only obvious difference I see is that the Jet has horizontal panels bracing the legs.


----------



## MarkM (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice little saw! The paperwork makes it special! Awesome find!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a similar saw I’ve had for 4 years now. It was sold by Northern Tool. I purchased used for $125 I think. I’ve used it a lot and it’s the most handy tool in the shop. 

Here it is in a video with the fixture I made to clamp in the saw to saw short pieces 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Oct 29, 2018)

Good little saw, I have the BusyBee version from '82. It's made by Rong Fu, BTW. Rong Fu is a respected brand. It's a better saw than the later Chinese made ones, as was pointed out to me when I bought it. I'm second or third owner.


----------



## Indy_328 (Oct 29, 2018)

Great buy.  I bought one from a CL listing about a year ago (paid 75 as I recall).  Does everything I need in my little shop.  My only complaint is that I can't seem to get it to cut square.  I've watched the videos etc......still a thorn but other than that...........great little shop tool.  Congrats.


----------

